# carnet d'adresse dans thunderbird ??? impossible ?



## jack robert (4 Octobre 2007)

je viens d'avoir thunderbird et je ne trouve pas comment exporter le carnet d'adresse de "mail" que j'utilisais avant dans le carnet d'adresses de thunderbird ?

il refuse de me m'exporter la vCARD ?

me voilà bien embétée ...

si vous avez un conseil, une solus ?
d'avance merci.

excellente journée
jack robert.


----------



## caaty (4 Octobre 2007)

il est souvent plus facile de tirer que de pousser donc il faut importer le carnet d'adresse plutot que de l'exporter


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Octobre 2007)

Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la customisation d'un mac  Ce sujet a plus sa place dans 'Internet"


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Octobre 2007)

Etant donné que l'ami a aussi posté ce même message dans OSX, message que j'ai déplacé vers "Internet", je ferme ici


----------

